# How To Relocate Radiator on 2006 Praire 360 ??



## shotgunner187 (Mar 9, 2011)

I need some info on how to relocate the stock radiator to the front rack and some bracket tips please help!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's an oil cooler you'll be moving.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a 360 and thought about the same thing. If the oil cooler gets caked in mud will it cause it to overheat?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I have zero experience with the 360, but if mud on a radiator causes it to overheat, i would imagine mud on an oil cooler is not good either. Now that i think about it, i installed my oil cooler in the stock radiator location...oh crap!


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

I know the 360 doesn't have a regular radiator just an oil cooler, I wonder if they make a radiator kit so it would be water cooled.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

The motor is not made for coolent like no water jackets and so on.:34:


----------



## shotgunner187 (Mar 9, 2011)

*oil cooler relocated*

I succesfully relocated the oil cooler to my front rack. { For Free} Didnt need anything else either. Just flip it upside down and cross your hoses and wires to be reversed. Pics up soon!


----------



## filboysmud1998 (May 12, 2016)

*help my for my kawasaki prairi 360 2003*

hi guy do you have any picture off the set up and step?because I have the same Project now!!:rockn::aargh4:


----------

